# Master Remy Presas: A Stick-Combat Legend Remembered (Part 2) - Black Belt Magazine



## Xue Sheng (Feb 4, 2013)

Master Remy Presas: A Stick-Combat Legend Remembered (Part 2)


----------



## arnisador (Feb 4, 2013)

He was one of a kind.


----------

